
Ask HN: What are some interesting use cases for a 1060GTX? - damassive
Hello!<p>I&#x27;m just curious some interesting use cases for a 1060 GTX; outside video editing, graphic design, and gaming.
======
cjhanks
Machine learning libraries practically assume some sort of GP-GPU will be
available these days. And most software developers are unwilling to go back to
being tethered to a desktop for work.

A lot of developers are using what is essentially a "portable desktop", this
card fits in with that ethos.

~~~
ccdev
I'm starting to feel this effect, having just bought my first new laptop in 9
years. It's supplanted my desktop for almost all my needs- only thing missing
is moving all my old files from there.

------
gt565k
[https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/even-easier-
intro...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/even-easier-introduction-
cuda/)

~~~
damassive
Yes! Thank you! Have you done any parallel programming?

------
valine
3D modeling and path traced rendering. Check out
[https://www.blender.org](https://www.blender.org)

------
mars4rp
go to [http://course.fast.ai/](http://course.fast.ai/) watch the first 2
videos, run the notebooks on your GPU, submit to kaggle! it may make you
interested in AI !!!

------
jmstfv
Have you ever considered mining cryptocurrencies?

------
debacle
You could make dusty toast.

~~~
damassive
That's an excellent use case! I'm on it.

